# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  CHARLESTON MARITIME FESTIVAL/TALL SHIPS

## Seles

This is a long awaited Celebration next weekend in Charleston, and the first stop for the Tall Ships from around the globe...they will be visiting ports going north on the Eastern Seaboard.

Check it out, particularly the Tall Ships section~  

http://www.charlestonmaritimefestival.com/#

Ric

----------

